# Fish finder help ??????



## woodywalli (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been researching fish finders to buy for a few months and haveing a hard time finding one that has not have somesort of issues. especially with terrova trolling motor. Maybe im reading to much into reviews. Im looking for one in front on my boat with terrova trolling motor with built in transducer, fish for everything, not in super deep water,any suggestions around 300 $


----------



## frogman43 (Nov 10, 2006)

Humminbird......


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

Friends dont let friends buy Lowrance.


----------



## twice-as-nice (Jun 6, 2007)

Btek said:


> Friends dont let friends buy Lowrance.


Why not?


----------



## frogman43 (Nov 10, 2006)

For the money he has to spend, Humminbird is turning out some great models right now. In much the same position about 4 months ago, I found with sale prices I could a sonar/GPS combo unit for my bow mount unit for not much more than he has to spend!

They also have great resolution, and separation of targets. Like I also mentioned on another thread, with Humminbird you don't need separate power source for your GPS antenna.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

In my personal experience, Humminbird provides MUCH better customer support than my experiences with Lowrance(6-8 years ago)--also, when I bought an older 998csi on closeout, Humminbird gave me a free software upgrade to down imaging when I registered my unit with them--all in all they have been very helpful with questions over the phone during regular business hours--I know I'll buy another when the time comes.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

buy a lowrance if you like pushing buttons is what i was always told.....team humminbird all the way.......although my buddy (lurebreaker) has the most amazing lowrance hds fishfinder i have ever fished with, its like watching tv out there.....but its not cheap.....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

If your thinking lowrance call the customer service line, start a stopwatch when you dial and once someone answers let them know you were thinking about buying their product and what your wait time was, if it was like the two times I had to call you'll wait for an hour.
IMO Garmin and hummingbird are a wiser choice.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ramlund man said:


> In my personal experience, Humminbird provides MUCH better customer support than my experiences with Lowrance(6-8 years ago)--also, when I bought an older 998csi on closeout, Humminbird gave me a free software upgrade to down imaging when I registered my unit with them--all in all they have been very helpful with questions over the phone during regular business hours--I know I'll buy another when the time comes.


I ran Lowrance for well over 15 years - there's TWO HB's on my boat now and they've NEVER been in for "repair", what does that say??
:evilsmile


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hummingbird has a model out right now for $300 that has the Down Imaging feature. Can't remember the model # off the top of my head but it seems like a lot of unit for the money. The Down Imaging looks to be the cats meow if you fish a lot of structure. I'm thinking of getting this unit for my kayak. The new Garmin Echo 200 for $160 seems like a nice buy as well. No DI but good resolution and (at least for yak use) pretty light and compact for a 5" screen unit. 


It seems like 4-5 years ago, Lowrance was the go to brand in marine electronics but it seems lots of folks in the know have jumped to HB. There has got to be a reason imo.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hummingbird has a model out right now for $300 that has the Down Imaging feature. Can't remember the model # off the top of my head but it seems like a lot of unit for the money.




570 DI




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan9811 (Dec 8, 2007)

Can you link the hummingbirds together like you can the Lowrance's..Dan


----------



## Bay Outfitters (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes....ethernet cables or interlink

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Bay Outfitters said:


> Yes....ethernet cables or interlink
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




I'm pretty sure they don't make interlink boxes anymore, only Ethernet. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wolverines said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't make interlink boxes anymore, only Ethernet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT so fast Matt!!

http://store.humminbird.com/products/418545/AS_INTERLINK










I think we have Lowrance haters in the bunch..... :lol:


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> NOT so fast Matt!!
> 
> http://store.humminbird.com/products/418545/AS_INTERLINK
> 
> ...



I stand corrected....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

the problem will be the terrova/US2 not the unit. Humminbird is your best bet - especially with the terrova being MK and HB are all part of the same overarching company.

i ran the universal sonar with a 727 bird on a terrova a few years ago. US2 was never reliable and i just went back to the regular transducer. I love MK, but us2 is a waste of time and money IMHO (so was the terrova but thats a different story). If you get DI, i think you need to run a transducer anyway as US2 does not support that.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> the problem will be the terrova/US2 not the unit. Humminbird is your best bet - especially with the terrova being MK and HB are all part of the same overarching company.
> 
> i ran the universal sonar with a 727 bird on a terrova a few years ago. US2 was never reliable and i just went back to the regular transducer. I love MK, but us2 is a waste of time and money IMHO (so was the terrova but thats a different story). If you get DI, i think you need to run a transducer anyway as US2 does not support that.


Correct 0' dudeness.....
I used a "Rig-Rite" clamp on XDCR with my regular "compact side scan" and I got all sorts of interference on SI/DI using it on my PD65 - HB/JOI sent me a sheilded XCDR, (http://store.humminbird.com/products/313986/XTM_9_SI_180_T) which still tore up the SI/DI...."A scope" was fine.
I ended up drilling a hole in my TM skeg and running a ground wire to my hull (Hail to the tin baby!).:lol:
That took care of 85-95% of the noise.
I am going on season 3 of not having a pedal under foot, and I don't miss it a bit.
It really sucked your Terrova was such a PITA for you - I sure love my i-Pilot and I do have the name & addy of a guy down South that can mod my PD to switch back & forth between the pedal - but I just ain't had the hankerin' to spend $125 for the modification.
:evilsmile 
My best advise is if you're a power user geek & like to tweak, the Lowrance is more customizable - but if you're the kind of guy that likes to drop two hunks of bread in the slots, pull the handle down & put some butter on your knife...
HB all the way!!
0' yeah - they'll actually service your stuff 5 years from now, not just offer to give you money off on a new one.

I'm on my 3rd 'Bird & my best buddy is STILL running the p!$s out of the 787c2 I sold him about 5 years ago....
I registered that bad m0f0 back in April 2006 - been running like a greyhound ever since..............

:evilsmile

HB roX bL0wRance s0X......:lol:


----------

